# December Kneesworth meet - Wednesday 17th



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

December Kneesworth meet as promised.

Map here: Â 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... 44659&z=5& sv=534653,244659&st=4&tl=Grid+Location+534653,244659&mapp=newmap.srf&sea rchp=newsearch.srf

Graham


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Bump ;D


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope make it this one 

Raven TTC will soon be on the road


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

That's great news Was, looking forward to seeing the new mota ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Graham, was someone : going to ask Mr Landlor about making it our Xmas do?

Clive


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> I hope make it this one Â  Â
> 
> Raven TTC will soon be on the road Â


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

was, post a picy when you take delivery, cruise down together 

Cheers m8


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

cheers guys 

insurance has payed out much more than I expected    , actually more than I payed initially for my silver TT  I didnt complain! ive gone from 1999 high mileage LHD to 2000 low mileage RHD

sorted  look forward to meeting up with the gang!

Colin convoy same as last time m8


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Great news Was. See you all there.

[smiley=santa.gif]
SBJ


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I should be there as well 

SBJ haven't you forgot something from your sig pic that you recently installed in your TT 

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Count us in.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> SBJ haven't you forgot something from your sig pic that you recently installed in your TT Â


Not ... the fluffy dice 

Well, as I said last time, I hoped to come along - but didn't leave work 'till 02:00 on the Thursday morning  However, there doesn't appear to be any trials or bids or proposals or bugger all at the mo ... so I should be able to be there (famous last words).

Moley


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Count us in. Â


Scotty would your VAGCOM be able to tell what my ECU code is?

I've spoken to Jabba, but they only have a limited number of codes for my engine and there are around 12 different ECU's that my engine could have. So finding out which one my ECU is could save me a long wasted trip to Peterborough.

;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yep no Problem.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Yep no Problem.


Hmmm, perhaps you could have a look at the ol' autolock coding as well? (rain/cold permitting)

Mucho thanks.

Moley


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

> SBJ haven't you forgot something from your sig pic that you recently installed in your TT
> .......
> Not ... the fluffy dice


 ;D the fluffy dice would need to made from machined alloy and leather.

Sig pic will be updated soon 8)

SBJ


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I've just realised that this date is the same as the opening night of LOTR - The Return of the King. If I can get tickets, I'm afraid I'm off to the flicks.

Wasn't this the same last year?

Moley


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Wasn't this the same last year?
> 
> Moley


It was Moley Â :

I haven't been to this meet for ages, due to other commitments - but I should be able to make this one after work Â


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stick me down as a potential too, subject to work and all that jazz......


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll try and get along too... not the nearest to me but the only one in the right time frame....

Be gentle with me as it'll be the first time 

Umm, what time folks? And is there a specific location or do I just look for the noisiest crowd....

Suppose I better give her a clean then too....


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Got a Christmas "do" that night so will have to give it a miss.

Have a good meet, and Christmas, and hope to see you all in the New Year

E


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Location is the Red Lion from about 19:00


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Are LEDs allowed in the little village of Kneesworth or will we have to ask Wak to pull the fuse? : ;D


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

I hope LED's are allowed  or I may not be able to show sleepy Kneesworth my new mod!


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Count me in too!!

;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well, I've got tickets for LOTR - but it's for Friday, so I can (at long last) turn up for a meet - if you'll still recognise me as a member of "The Crew" ;D

Autolock is working at the mo, but wouldn't mind a look at any fault codes via VAGCOM - scoTTy?

Also, if Wak is coming, I can pick up the Kneesworth Crew approved tool kit.

I'll also bring my new digital camera to see how it works in the dark ???

See you on Wednesday.

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

VAG-COM will be available


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> VAG-COM will be available Â


Cheers

Moley


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Moley, if you bring your new camera, can you practice on my LED's as my camera as s**t in the dark - thats if I come - see Tool kit group buy 

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley, if you bring your new camera, can you practice on my LED's as my camera as s**t in the dark - thats if I come - see Tool kit group buy


No probs ;D ... and you can look at my tool kit all evening if you want (actually that sounds a bit disgusting )

Moley


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

If there's a parking space (not wishing to deprive the Hockey Team of theirs) may I add my name to the list?

Regards
M


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If there's no space the girls just block us all in so it doesn't matter! 

The more the merrier for our Christmas meet! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Has the landlord sorted out the heating (or lack of) in his pub yet ? Â :

It was brass monkeys inside, at this time last year - infact some people commented that it was warmer _outside _ Â


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Will the landlord be offering a Xmas menu or the usual TT gammon?  If we ask nicely, he might even break out that US ration pack :
SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've just phoned Paul at the Red Lion and asked if he was doing a Christmas dinner. The good news is he is, the bad news is that it has to be pre booked, so -

Kneesworth Crew Christmas menu:

Starters:
Soup
Bruschetta
Cold Curry King Prawns

Main Course:
Turkey etc
Plaice in Red Wine sauce

Dessert:
Christmas Pudding
Chocolate pancake
Mango Mouse
Honey Cream flan

Price:
2 course Â£15.00
3 course Â£18.95

I have to get the bookings in by tomorrow (Monday 15th) at 7.30pm latest.

As this is such short notice could some of you contact other Kneesworth Crew by phone if you feel that they may not get on to the forum in time to see this.

Cheers.

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'll start the list off.

Graham: Â Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding.
Wak: Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Mango Mouse.
JampoTT: Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding.
PaulS: Â Â Â Â Soup, Turkey and Christmas Pudding.
kop: Â Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Mango Mouse.
Norman: Â Â Â Turkey and Honey Cream flan.
Moley: Turkey and Christmas Pudding.

Graham


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Can you put me down for soup, Turkey and Christmas pud. I probably won't be arriving until after 8.00pm though :-/ Thanks Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Turkey and pudding for me too!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Turkey and Mango mouse please.....but I may be late too! :-/


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Turkey and mouse for me too pls....

Any idea's what time we are all planning to eat??


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> ...Any idea's what time we are all planning to eat??


I would say between 8.00 and 8.30 (ish)

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

I'll have Turkey and Honey Cream flan

Cheers

Norman


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Guys (& girls),

by the time I get home from work, changed, into the car and up to Kneesworth it'll be 9:30pm or later... is it worth me coming? Don't need to eat, but might be there in time for some dessert...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well, it's another Turkey and Xmas Pud please.

Thanks Graham.

Moley


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

I believe that Mayur is also attending this one....will confirm food tomorrow!!

;D


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Can Sue and I come??????????

No TT but still have four rings on the grille.

Assuming nobody objects our menu choice is:

2 X Turkey
1 Mango Mouse
1 Honey Cream Flan


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

You most cetainly can John. It will be great to see you both.

Wot car will you be driving ? Is it one of those oil burners ;D

See you on Wed.

Norman


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

Turkey and Christmas Pudding please 

cheers


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Turkey & Christmas Pudding for me 

Simon


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Graham

Turkey & Mango Mouse for me please.

'was' meet on the A14 just after the M1/M6 junction there is a lay- by about 100yds after you've gone under the M1.

Have you still got my mobile number ???


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Norman,

It won't be the oil burner.

The whole of Kneesworth should hear my arrival!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Colin

sounds like a plan  I have your number so will call prior to arrange times ect.

cheers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Food order :

[1]
Plaice in *Red Wine* sauce Â (I bet you can't guess who wants this Â :)
Chocolate pancake

[2]
Turkey etc
Christmas Pudding 
(I'm a traditionalist! Â )

Many thanks.


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

Work have called me suggesting a client may require me on site on Wed (Gatwick) - so I may miss this unfortunately.

So I must relegate my attendance to a possible. I do apologise to Phil (heavily modded black TT) if I do get posted to end client, otherwise I will very happily attend for 19:00.

Regards
M


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

OK, up to date food list looks like this:

Graham: Â Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding. 
Wak: Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Mango Mouse. 
JampoTT: Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding. 
PaulS: Â Â Â Â Soup, Turkey and Christmas Pudding. 
kop: Â Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Mango Mouse. 
Norman: Â Â Â Turkey and Honey Cream flan. 
Moley: Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding. 
BigJon: Turkey and Mango Mouse.
Turkey and Honey Cream flan.
was: Turkey and Christmas Pudding. 
SBJ: Turkey and Christmas Pudding. 
ColDiTT: Turkey and Mango Mouse. 
Kate: Plaice in Red Wine sauce & Chocolate pancake
Paul: Turkey and Christmas Pudding.

Thats how it stands at 5.25, hopefully I haven't missed anyone or given them the wrong order.

You have 2 hours to confirm!!!

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Argh! (well, nearly, as I think I'm still in time!) - somehow my menu choice post never got posted....

Turkey and Xmas Pud please!

Thanks, Clive


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Can the 2 course option be a starter and a main instead of a main and dessert?

:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Graham,

Will do best to get there as soon as I can, if i can... but won't be eating, unless there is some dessert left (not fussy what)....

.... or drinking.... well maybe a 1/2 then its onto the OJ (value my licence!)

if I don't make it... have fun and look forward to the next one!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Heres the latest:

Graham: Â Â Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding. Â 
Wak: Â Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Mango Mouse. Â 
JampoTT: Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding. Â 
PaulS: Â Â Â Â Â Soup, Turkey and Christmas Pudding. Â 
kop: Â Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Mango Mouse. Â 
Norman: Â Â Â Turkey and Honey Cream flan. Â 
Moley: Â Â Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding. Â 
BigJon: Â Â Â Â Turkey and Mango Mouse. 
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Honey Cream flan. 
was: Â Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding. Â 
SBJ: Â Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding. Â 
ColDiTT: Â Â Â Turkey and Mango Mouse. Â 
Kate: Â Â Â Â Â Plaice in Red Wine sauce & Chocolate pancake 
Paul: Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding. 
Cive: Â Â Â Â Â Turkey and Christmas Pudding.
NickP: Â Â Â Â Curry King Prawns and Turkey
Â 
Thats how it stands at 7.00, hopefully I haven't missed anyone or given them the wrong order. 
Â 
You have 1/2 hour to confirm!!!

NickP, I'm not sure re the the price, but I would think the two course price was for either a starter or dessert.

IrvingTT. I appreciate the effort your making to get to Kneesworth, if you can make it then that would be great.

Graham


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Curry King Prawns and Turkey for me please ;D

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I have now placed all the orders, the landlord did say that there maybe a problem with Mango Mouse but couldn't give me a definate answer until the night so the people who have ordered that may have to settle for something else instead but he is going to try - see what its like on the evening.

Phew !!

See you all on Wednesday night - enjoy ;D ;D

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

If there's no Mango Mouse then I'll have Mango Rat


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The rats off as well, what about hampster? ;D

Graham


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Not after last time, I kept running round the steering wheel.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks for doing this Graham. Now, do we have to bring the party hats, etc ;D

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

> Norman,
> 
> It won't be the oil burner.
> 
> The whole of Kneesworth should hear my arrival!


I'll look forward to seeing what you arrive in then 
Perhaps I should bring my ear plugs [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Also watchout for the wicked witch across the road from the pub [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif]

C U Wed [smiley=party2.gif]

Norman


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Also watchout for the wicked witch across the road from the pub [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif]


  ? Tell us more Â


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

She's ok unless you go past at 60mph plus :-X

tut tut (you know who!!) :


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I hope to be able to pop down later on this evening guys but it depends how I feel. I have a trip to outpatients this afternoon and may need to be sedated. If I'm up for it, I'll pop along and say hi...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

In case anyone has is bringing their other half on the grounds that "you won't be the only female there" , well they might be as Kate's gone down with a stinking cold and can't make it.

It looks like I might have to eat two meals! :-/


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

ill be coming along at some point during the evening, see you guys later 
Phil


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

> In case anyone has is bringing their other half on the grounds that "you won't be the only female there" , well they might be as Kate's gone down with a stinking cold and can't make it.
> 
> It looks like I might have to eat two meals! Â :-/


Was she the one with the Plaice in Red wine??? I may yet be there in time to partake and since I dont eat meat this is the only option.... so you may be lucky and not have to eat both


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Apologies and double big thanks to Graham for tonight.

The first thanks is for organising tonight.
The apology is I forgot to say the next sentance whilst we was all sitting down to dinner :
Second thanks to Graham as whilst I was delivering all the drinks back to the table, Graham dived in and paid for them all! Â  Â :

Cheers Graham - you're a diamond.

A great turn out tonight with TTs galore, an S3, an S4, a VX220, an Nissan 350Z and a Boxster!!

Thanks to all for turning up en-mass. Apologies again from Kate.

p.s. PaulS - don't you hate them AA vans with all the strips on the back of them!! Â  Â 

p.p.s. Wak - many thanks for the personal delivery and for organising the skew driver group by. Â


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Big thanks to Graham ;D Another great meet with a big turnout - some people came a long way Â 8)

I didn't really mind being accused of being an Audi defector and being relagated to the 'eat on your own table' Â  I'll try not to be late next time Â ;D

Thanks for the Z350 test drive Tim Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and thanks ScoTTy for the cruise we had going back home on the M11 Â  and thanks Moley for those CD's Â 8)

Paul.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Can I second and third that....

As this was my first meet thanks to all for making me welcome. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

Scotty, hope Kate is well soon, hope to meet her next time... but tell her the meal was fine...although Plaice in Red Wine isn't how I would do plaice! Â Oh and thanks for programming my beep 

Wak, thanks for the skewdriver...

Now Graham, about the weather..... (joking )


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Well done again to Graham for organising the meet! 
Clive, have u finished checking nobs yet?  
Merry Xmas, Phil


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Graham, enjoyed my first Kneesworth meet, most of you will hopefully be removing your glovebox this evening with the latest tool.

So who came the farthest? Bournemouth to Kneesworth 2 hours 50 minutes.

Tims new toy came ready fitted with Milltek size exhausts, but I couldnt stop thinking it needed some underground lighting! Green. and maybe nitrous and maybe some big side stickers in chrome.  ;D

Grahams Green Alarm LED's look stunning even if I do say so myself..on his colour car they are fantastic!

Great to meet all the faces, new and old.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Photo's would be good chaps ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> .p.s. PaulS - don't you hate them AA vans with all the strips on the back of them!! Â  Â


I find it pays to take a few moments to have a good look at any 'suspicious' vehicles up ahead, _before_ Â you overtake them Â  The traffic was quite light on the M11 going home last night - I was using my cruise control as a speed limiter Â 

It seemed that almost 1/2 the TT's had WAK's blue LED lighting mod. I must admit, I'm converted, I think it highlights the sculptured nature of the TT's interior very well - It looks like the inside of a nightclub! Â ;D

WAK


> Tims new toy came ready fitted with Milltek size exhausts, but I couldnt stop thinking it needed some underground lighting! Green. and maybe nitrous and maybe some big side stickers in chrome.


Yep - Zed's Z certainly does look the business - orange and orange - I rekon a pair of bean can exhaust pipes and blacked out windows would finish the 'fast and furious' effect Â ;D  Thanks for the quick test drive Tim - RWD will keep you thinking all the time you drive the car - especially in this weather - I gave it's rear a little wiggle at the roundabout Â  It's a very nice car, full of styling details, and the engine is very very smooth and responsive to the throttle.

Thanks also to PaulB for a sit in the VX220 - a minimalist approach inside but your alacantra mod's inside smarten it up nicely. You definately sit 'in it' rather than 'on it' and it has a lot more legroom than the Boxster. Would love to have a drive of one, one day.

I didn't have a chance to meet everybody, regards to Big John - interesting chatting to you about Jerry Marshall, gearboxes, the Audi DSG unit, but particularly BMW's sequential manual unit - I'll stick to my tiptronic for the time being Â 

Another great meet - hello to anybody I've missed - and ScoTTy - hope Kate gets well soon Â [smiley=sick2.gif]

Paul.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

> Photo's would be good chaps Â ;D


Ok, if u insist...

WAK-mobile lighting up the floor









An S3 etc









A 350Z.. is that the sunset?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Photo's would be good chaps Â ;D


Any more for some more? WAK, Moley & ScoTTy were snapping away, inside and outside the pub too Â ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm at work. Cameras at home. :


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi again guys

Sorry i missed last night-was going to come along for gammon & chips but then noticed you'd all booked a crimbo meal-i didn't want to be left out so thought i'd better give it a miss, boohoo.

When in January is the next meet? I'm away snowboarding in Canada till the 15th, is it b4 or after then?

All have a great christmas and i'll see you again in the new year-hopefully.

Festive regards
P ;Dopeye64


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A BIG BIG thank you for everybody turning out in the bitter cold last night, I think that must have been one of the largest turnouts we've had so far, I counted 16 TT's in the car park plus a few 'other makes' ;D, I hope you enjoyed yourselves, I know I did. A special thanks to you guys who travelled so far as well.

Wak, I'm considering putting a red LED on the end of my new special never to be repeated Christmas Screwdriver Set - got any tips  Love the under car lighting by the way.

I've looked at the calendar for next year and the dates look like this:

January 14th
February 18th
March 17th

All Wednesdays of course, let me kow what you think.

Have a great Christmas everyone and I'll see you all next year ;D

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

thanks for arranging another great meet  It was good being part of the "crew" again.

all the best


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Well I must add my thanks to Graham for the organising and Wak for the Skewdriver.

Great turn out - lots of new faces ... and cars Â ;D

[MODIFY] Removed pics - see them on Irvings post - I need my gallery space ;D [/MODIFY]

Paul, I hope Katie is feeling a lot better.

Had a great run back down the M11 - no AA vans in sight Â ;D

Well, hope all of you have a great Xmas and New Year and look forward to seeing you at the next Kneesworth meet.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

There's a couple of outside photo's here as well as the indoor ones.

http://photos.freeserve.com/album/album_contact.html?c_album=511388

Hope this link works - just started the gallery a few minutes ago (ran out of room on my profile) - don't know if it's accessible without the password, etc. Â Anyway, let's try.

{Update} Damn, it is password protected. Anyone got any alternatives? {/Update}

Moley


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

> There's a couple of outside photo's here as well as the indoor ones.
> 
> http://photos.freeserve.com/album/album_contact.html?c_album=511388
> 
> ...


Moley, email them to me and I'll put 'em on my website.. IM on way with address


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moley, email them to me and I'll put 'em on my website.. IM on way with address


They're on their way. Thanks.

Moley


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Here are Moley's pics...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Top night folks, good to meet a few new faces and some old ones of course, thanks to Graham and the staff at the pub.

Never seen 'was' move so quick when a gritter came towards us, one moment he was there the next he'd shot off down some side road - 'chicken' hit em head on, you can't beat a few battle scars Â 

Merry Christmas to all and anyone else who knows me.

Col


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Here are Moley's pics...


Thanks Irving.

I did get a few more, but they're only of the bonnets - the flash wasn't strong enough - now where's TFM ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You all look like you had a nice meal . Were there no females there  . Also you all look like TT Free Masons all sat down at the table being all males in those piccies ;D


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Abi

There were females there, just not in the pictures, did you note the soft drinks - aren't we good people. Waitress was fit and bubbly and as for those 5 girls that came in .... well, see you've brought the worst out in me 

Col


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Its a shame that those 5 lovely ladies didnt share in our enthusiasm for TT"s 

Colin
great new sig pic ;D looks like that detailing kit was well worth it


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah, Phil reckons he's the worst sig pic taker but that takes some beating :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahhh so someone who was taking the piccies then thought the girlies wouldn't be good enough for the forum shoots then ;D . You should have got the 5 girlies posing infront and each of everyones TTs like my Sarfend shoots LOL  

I did in actual fact notice you all had fresh orange drinks too LOL . Very well disciplined 8). Was it a case of 'I'll have what he is having' like us girlies do when we go out ;D. Were the meals nice by the way? SBJ looked like he was having trouble chewing his food a little bit hehehe


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Agree with previous postings an excellent night so big thanks to Graham for organising, everyone for turning up and not forgetting special guest appearance by Prof Wak to personally deliver my Skewdriver ;D well alright he dropped off a few others as well - [smiley=cheers.gif]

A few pics I took here : http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk ... th_dec_03/

And also a few of Tim's 350Z : http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk/Zed_Head/

Norman


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

a few more pics here:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/kneesw1203/kneesw1203.htm

WTF!  TIM!.....I can not believe open, unwrapped, EXHAUST BITS lying accross the new leather in your new car!!!!! :'(


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't worry, I got the towels out and padded around it before making a long trip with it like that!!! it barely touched the seat (passenger) and the rear bit was fine too......


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk/Kneesworth_dec_03/slides/DSCF0182.html

A happy mole ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D .... and only 2 cokes but 16 TTs ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> http://www.norman.pyke.btinternet.co.uk/Kneesworth_dec_03/slides/DSCF0182.html
> 
> A happy mole Â ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D .... and only 2 cokes but 16 TTs Â ;D


I knew it...your face looks very much like the face in the 'wanted' section of the local paper ;D  hehe


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> I knew it...your face looks very much like the face in the 'wanted' section of the local paper Â ;D  hehe


----------

